# best takeaway food?



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

i went to an indian restaurant the other night and was perplexed as to what would be the healthy choice.

after some deliberation and a chat with the owner (who is my mate so i know hes telling me no lies!), i decided to have dry chicken tikka with plain boiled basmati rice. the chicken is cooked in a clay oven, dry and only covered in spices and the basmati is quite good gi wise.

my question is this........................

as we cant all be perfect eaters all the time, what are the best options take away wise i.e kfc, chinese, burger king, pizza etc


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I believe nandos do takeaways. That's probably one of the better options.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

i absolutely love nandos but there isnt one in southampton. thats a shame because the chicken in there is so lovely i could eat it everyday without getting bored


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Chicken kebab maybe!!?

Dont eat the white pitta bread, then your let with marinaded chicken and salad. Cant be too bad i guess


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

yeah I must agree with bulldozer. When the missus has chips I have a chicken kebab. I am not dieting so therefore I do allow myself some pleasures!!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

The girlfriend took me nandos today

Very nice and seems pretty healthy, i had 1/2 a chicken in lemon sauce and 2 lots of spicy rice. Then toffee cheesecake to end with


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Have chicken and mixed vegetables from chinese with no rice or cook your own brown rice.

SD


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

what about subway?

would a footlong granary with chicken and salad with no butter or marg be ok?


----------

